# لو حد عايز اسمة بالجليتر يقول بس



## +febronia+ (1 فبراير 2010)

لو حد عايز اسمة بالجليتر يقول بس وانا تحت امرة
:download:

































و في اشكل كتير للي عايز  بس يارت يكون بالانجليزي​


----------



## النهيسى (1 فبراير 2010)

*


انا عاوز


شكرا ليكم الرب يبارككم
​*


----------



## +febronia+ (2 فبراير 2010)

اية مفيش حد عايز اسمة بالجليتر ولا اية​


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

ممكن يكون جملة يا فوفو 

يعني انا عاوز :

استثنائيا نشرة اخبار المنتدى يوم الاربعاء





ايه رأيك ممكن ؟ او يعني اي شكل


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

يعني 
exception

arab church news on wednesday​


----------



## بنت المسيح (2 فبراير 2010)

ممكن تعملى اسم goga
لو سمحت بس تكون بخط كبير


----------



## petit chat (2 فبراير 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> لو حد عايز اسمة بالجليتر يقول بس وانا تحت امرة
> 
> :download:
> 
> ...


 

انا من فضلك عاوزة petit chat 

الف شكر


----------



## petit chat (2 فبراير 2010)

petit chat قال:


> انا من فضلك عاوزة petit chat
> 
> الف شكر


 
بس من فضلك يكون كبيير علشان اعملة وتوقيع


----------



## emad.b.s (2 فبراير 2010)

ياريت وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## +febronia+ (3 فبراير 2010)

petit chat قال:


> بس من فضلك يكون كبيير علشان اعملة وتوقيع


 ************


----------



## +febronia+ (3 فبراير 2010)

بنت المسيح قال:


> ممكن تعملى اسم goga
> لو سمحت بس تكون بخط كبير


 
اتفضلي ولو الشكل معجبكيش قليلي بسhttp://www.dollzmaniaglitter.com/save.php?image=temp/glit4b69a46b5477e8.09279001.gif


----------



## +febronia+ (3 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> يعني
> 
> exception​
> arab church news on wednesday​


 معلش يا استاذ طحبوش الجملة طويلة اوووووووووووووووووي انا  اسفة جدا


----------



## طحبوش (3 فبراير 2010)

شكرا يا فوفو ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## طحبوش (3 فبراير 2010)

طيب تقدري تجيبي بس كلمة استثنائية او *

exception

ممكن ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## +febronia+ (3 فبراير 2010)

emad.b.s قال:


> ياريت وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## +febronia+ (3 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> طيب تقدري تجيبي بس كلمة استثنائية او
> 
> *exception*
> 
> *ممكن ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!*


 طبعا ممكن اتفضل:download:


----------



## +febronia+ (3 فبراير 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> اتفضل
> 
> :download:​


 سوري


----------



## +febronia+ (3 فبراير 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> اتفضلي ولو الشكل معجبكيش قليلي بس


----------



## طحبوش (3 فبراير 2010)

و ممكن كمان :

90000


----------



## +febronia+ (3 فبراير 2010)

http://www.dollzmaniaglitter.com/save.php?image=temp/glit4b69b322ad2f36.18864793.gif
http://www.dollzmaniaglitter.com/save.php?image=temp/glit4b69b33774ba14.64996592.gif
http://www.dollzmaniaglitter.com/save.php?image=temp/glit4b69b344dfb955.12379282.gif


----------



## +febronia+ (4 فبراير 2010)

معلش يا جماعة انا اسفة انا هملكم النتو عيزنو من تاني


----------



## +febronia+ (4 فبراير 2010)




----------



## +febronia+ (4 فبراير 2010)




----------



## +febronia+ (4 فبراير 2010)




----------



## +febronia+ (4 فبراير 2010)




----------



## +febronia+ (4 فبراير 2010)




----------



## elamer1000 (5 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يباركك
ممكن طلب
توقيع بأسم
الأمير
جروب الأمير
موقع الأمير
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
صلى من اجلى
الأمير


----------



## +febronia+ (6 فبراير 2010)

معليش مينفعش الكتابة باللغه العربيه لازم اللغة الانجلزية


----------



## petit chat (6 فبراير 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> اتفضل
> 
> :download:​


 


petit chat
من فضلك مش دى


----------



## +febronia+ (6 فبراير 2010)

انا عارفه ممكن حضرتك تدخل الصفحة رقم3هتلقي طلبك معلش دي كانت غلط​


----------



## tamav maria (10 فبراير 2010)

:01F577~130:thank you fofo بس
 الاحسن انك تقول لنا علي البروجرام واحنا نعمله


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 فبراير 2010)

*انا عايزة اسم didi *
*فوفو وميرسى لك ياقمر*
​


----------



## +febronia+ (11 فبراير 2010)




----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 فبراير 2010)

*انا عاوزة يا فوفو 
يا ريت تعمليلي اسمي 
rgaa luswa​*


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2010)

_وانا     عاوز اكتب  _
_johna  elsafer_
_او  _
_safer  el3*ram_
_اى  حاجة  منيك_
_تبقى  حلوة  بس كبيرة  _​


----------



## +febronia+ (12 فبراير 2010)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *انا عاوزة يا فوفو​*
> *يا ريت تعمليلي اسمي *
> 
> *rgaa luswa*​


----------



## +febronia+ (12 فبراير 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _وانا عاوز اكتب _
> 
> _johna elsafer_
> _او _
> ...


----------



## مرمر . مارو (12 فبراير 2010)

انا عايزة يافوفو اسم marinaميرسي يا فوفو​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 فبراير 2010)

*مرسي خالص يا فوفو 
ربنا يعوضك بالاجر السمائي​*


----------



## +febronia+ (14 فبراير 2010)

كويس انه عجب حضرتك


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2010)

_شكرا يا فوفو   يا قمر  _​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 فبراير 2010)

*فوفو ربنا يخليك هتعبك كمان مرة 
اعملي اسمي 
رجعا ليسوع  

مرسي خالص​*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (14 فبراير 2010)

ممكن تعمليلى اسمـــى
نرمين
واسفة لو هتعبك


----------



## emadramzyaiad (15 فبراير 2010)

من فضلك انا عاوز اسمى 
emadramzyaiad​


----------



## marcelino (15 فبراير 2010)

emadramzyaiad قال:


> من فضلك انا عاوز اسمى ​
> emadramzyaiad​















​


----------



## +febronia+ (15 فبراير 2010)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *فوفو ربنا يخليك هتعبك كمان مرة​*
> *اعملي اسمي *
> *رجعا ليسوع *​
> 
> *مرسي خالص *​


----------



## +febronia+ (15 فبراير 2010)

تايهة فى الدنيا قال:


> ممكن تعمليلى اسمـــى
> نرمين
> واسفة لو هتعبك


----------



## +febronia+ (15 فبراير 2010)

fofo.com قال:


>


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 فبراير 2010)

fofo.com قال:


>



*الصور مش ظاهرة يا فوفو يا حبي 
معلش تعبناكي يا جميلة​*


----------



## zezza (15 فبراير 2010)

و انا كمان يا قمرة 
عاوزة زيزا 
zezza


----------



## emadramzyaiad (15 فبراير 2010)

شكرا ليكى جدا جدا جدا 
واسف لتعبك معايا وبجد شكل الاسم جميل اوووووى​


----------



## +febronia+ (17 فبراير 2010)

zezza قال:


> و انا كمان يا قمرة
> عاوزة زيزا
> zezza


* اتفضلي يا قمر*


----------



## مرمر . مارو (17 فبراير 2010)

*لو سمحتي يا فوفو انا عايزة اسم mrmrشكرا*​


----------



## bant el mase7 (18 فبراير 2010)

لو سمحت يافوفو عاوزة اسمى بس ياريت يكون باللون الموف وميرسى خالص لك


bant el mase7


----------



## +febronia+ (21 فبراير 2010)




----------



## elamer1000 (21 فبراير 2010)




----------



## +febronia+ (4 مارس 2010)




----------



## +febronia+ (4 مارس 2010)

مرمر . مارو قال:


> *لو سمحتي يا فوفو انا عايزة اسم mrmrشكرا*​


----------



## +febronia+ (6 مارس 2010)

مين عايز اسمة بالجليتر


----------



## +febronia+ (10 مارس 2010)

اية ما فيش حد عايز اسمة بالجليتر


----------



## +febronia+ (10 مارس 2010)

انا زعلانة اوووووووووووووي:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## +febronia+ (11 مارس 2010)

انا بجد زعلت اووووووووووووووووووووي مش  معقول مفيش حد عايز اسمة بالجليتر 
انا عندي اشكال كتير اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي​


----------



## bant el mase7 (11 مارس 2010)

يافوفو انا طلبت منك قبل كده تعمليلى اسمى ومش رديتى عليا

وانا بكرر طلبى لو ممكن تعمليلى اسمى بلون موف يبقى ميرسى لكى اوى


----------



## bant el mase7 (11 مارس 2010)

فوفو نسيت اقولك كفاية عياط قطعتى قلبى:94:


----------



## كيرلس2009 (11 مارس 2010)

_ممكن اسمي بالجليتر 




اسمي 















خليل
_​


----------



## bant el mase7 (12 مارس 2010)

فين اسمى يافوفو ادينى بطلب للمرة العشرة اهو


----------



## مرمر . مارو (16 مارس 2010)

fofo.com قال:


>


_ شكرا يا فوفو _


----------



## *koki* (16 مارس 2010)

me too
me too
plz plz plz
**koki**


----------



## +febronia+ (17 مارس 2010)

bant el mase7 قال:


> فين اسمى يافوفو ادينى بطلب للمرة العشرة اهو


 انا متاسفة جدا جدا علي التاخير اتفضل


----------



## +febronia+ (17 مارس 2010)

كيرلس2009 قال:


> _ممكن اسمي بالجليتر _​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## +febronia+ (17 مارس 2010)

*koki* قال:


> me too
> me too
> plz plz plz
> **koki**


----------



## *koki* (17 مارس 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## +febronia+ (18 مارس 2010)

*mrsy*


----------



## +febronia+ (20 مارس 2010)

مين تاني عايز انا مستنية


----------



## *koki* (20 مارس 2010)

لو مفيش ازعاج
ممكن اسم 
marmar
و
Adel
دا لو مفيش مشكلة


----------



## +febronia+ (22 مارس 2010)

اتفضلي لو الاشكال دي مش حلو  يا رت تقليلي واعملك غرهم​


----------



## dark_angel (22 مارس 2010)

*انا عاوز من فضلك لو فيها تعب*​


----------



## *koki* (22 مارس 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> اتفضلي لو الاشكال دي مش حلو  يا رت تقليلي واعملك غرهم​



بالعكس دول جمال أوي


----------



## *(مرمر)* (22 مارس 2010)

_*فوفو انا عايزة الاسم دة*_
_***_
_***_
_***_
_***_
_*maria*_​


----------



## +febronia+ (22 مارس 2010)

dark_angel قال:


> *انا عاوز من فضلك لو فيها تعب*​[/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## *koki* (22 مارس 2010)

عايزة 
m & m
بس احلى شكل عندك
عشان دى مهم اوى بالنسبة لى


----------



## +febronia+ (23 مارس 2010)

ودة احلي شكل لي احلي قمر​


----------



## +febronia+ (24 مارس 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> dark_angel قال:
> 
> 
> > *انا عاوز من فضلك لو فيها تعب*​


----------



## *koki* (24 مارس 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> ودة احلي شكل لي احلي قمر​



لا ده مش أحلي شكل 
أنتي لما كتابتي عادل أخر واحدة  كانت أحلي


----------



## mina abd mariem (24 مارس 2010)

فكرة حلوة جدا ربنا معاكو


----------



## +febronia+ (25 مارس 2010)

*koki* قال:


> لا ده مش أحلي شكل
> أنتي لما كتابتي عادل أخر واحدة كانت أحلي


تقصدي دي


----------



## *koki* (25 مارس 2010)

yes
thanks
تعبتك


----------



## +febronia+ (25 مارس 2010)

لا مفيشتعب ولا حاجه انتي نورتي الموضوع


----------



## سامح روماني2 (30 مارس 2010)

يا ريت انا 

sameh romany


----------



## +febronia+ (31 مارس 2010)

سامح روماني2 قال:


> يا ريت انا
> 
> sameh romany


----------



## +febronia+ (14 أبريل 2010)

*احلي واجدد الاشكال*


----------



## +febronia+ (15 أبريل 2010)

*مين عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايز من الاشكال دي*​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (16 أبريل 2010)

انا عايزة الشكل ده لو سمحتي يا فوفو


----------



## *koki* (16 أبريل 2010)

[/CENTER][/QUOTE]

انا عايزة دول
بس انا مش بعرف احطهم فى التوقيع
اسمى
*koki*
:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## +febronia+ (17 أبريل 2010)

مرمر . مارو قال:


> انا عايزة الشكل ده لو سمحتي يا فوفو


----------



## +febronia+ (17 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> [/CENTER]


 
انا عايزة دول
بس انا مش بعرف احطهم فى التوقيع
اسمى
*koki*
:Love_Letter_Open:[/QUOTE]


----------



## مارو جورج (17 أبريل 2010)

انا عوزة الشكل الاحمر ده بليز


----------



## +febronia+ (18 أبريل 2010)

في مشكلة مينفعش كتابة الاسماء بالعربي لازم بالانجليزي 
ياريت تكتبي اسمك بالانجليزي


----------



## Nemo (18 أبريل 2010)

ميرسى كتير ليكى ولتعبك  
انا عاوزة اسمى Nemo


----------



## مارو جورج (19 أبريل 2010)

maro gorge


----------



## Nemo (19 أبريل 2010)

fofo.com قال:


>









ميرسى يا سكرة تعبتك معايااااااا اوى


----------



## مرمر . مارو (19 أبريل 2010)

fofo.com قال:


>


 ميرسي يا فوفو


----------



## +febronia+ (20 أبريل 2010)

الشكر ليكو


----------



## *koki* (20 أبريل 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> انا عايزة دول
> بس انا مش بعرف احطهم فى التوقيع
> اسمى
> *koki*
> :Love_Letter_Open:


 
















[/QUOTE]

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks  :boxing:


----------



## tamav maria (20 أبريل 2010)

انا عاوزه اسمي يا فوفو
اشكرك حبيبتي


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2010)

*فوفو رائع

وريني كليمو على ذوقك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2010)

راااااااائع يا فوفو
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +febronia+ (21 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *فوفو رائع*
> 
> *وريني كليمو على ذوقك*


 

*معلش ينفع ياكليمو بالغة الانجلزية*


*klemo*


*كيدة صح*​


----------



## +febronia+ (21 أبريل 2010)

netta قال:


> انا عاوزه اسمي يا فوفو
> اشكرك حبيبتي


----------



## +febronia+ (21 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> راااااااائع يا فوفو
> 
> شكرا ليك
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


مرسي لمرورك الجميل


----------



## kalimooo (21 أبريل 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> *معلش ينفع ياكليمو بالغة الانجلزية*
> 
> 
> *klemo*
> ...





نوووووووووووووووو

kalimo


----------



## +febronia+ (22 أبريل 2010)

*ايه رايك يا كليمو في الشكل ده *​


----------



## tamav maria (24 أبريل 2010)

fofo.com قال:


>


 



اشكرك يا فوفو
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (25 أبريل 2010)

fof[IMG قال:
			
		

> http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images11-09/662347413.gif[/IMG]o.com;2042429]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

